# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΜΟΤΕΡ 1/2 HP

## lavrakas

Γεια χαρά σε ολους , αγορασα προσφατα ενα μοτερ 1/2 ιππου για την ψησταρια η οποια εχει συστημα αλυσιδας με γραναζια. Το μοτερ ειναι  αυτο 



Το ερωτημα ειναι αν ειναι δυνατόν, με ένα ρυθμιστη στροφων  εκτος απο το να μειωσει κανεις τις στροφές , να τις αυξήσει μεχρι 35-45 RPM.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρω. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

45 στροφές για ψησταριά είναι πολλές . 
Ρυθμιστή στροφών ως προς τον κινητήρα δεν γίνεται , γιατί αυτός αποδίδει 2700 rpm μάξιμουμ και δεν μπορούν να αυξηθούν , παρομοίως και οι τελικές στροφές της υποδιαίρεσης που καταλήγουν σε 21 rpm , σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα του μοτέρ.

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να αυξήσεις τις στροφές από τον ίδιο τον τελικό άξονα των 21 rpm ... με χρήση γραναζιού και αλυσίδας (μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι στον άξονα και μικρότερο μετά την αλυσίδα ... το μικρότερο γρανάζι να έχει διπλάσιο "βήμα" από το βήμα του κεντρικού γραναζιού του άξονα .... η ροπή όμως θα μειωθεί αντίστοιχα /2

----------


## lavrakas

Φιλε Πετρο ευχαριστω πολυ, ουτε με κανα inverteraki δεν γινεται?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φιλε Πετρο ευχαριστω πολυ, ουτε με κανα inverteraki δεν γινεται?


μην μπερδεύεσαι .. (να στο κάνω πιο αναλυτικά) ... στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία στο δεξιό μέρος είναι το ηλεκτρομοτέρ και σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα γυρίζει με 2700 στροφές (δεν πάει παραπάνω ) 

Στο αριστερό μέρος (με τις 3 βίδες επάνω ) είναι η υποδιαίρεση γρανάζια ... και αυτή σου μειώνει τις στροφές σε 21 . με την μέγιστη ροπή που μπορεί να σου δώσει.

Από την στιγμή που ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας σου δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει περισσότερο από 2700 στροφές ... δεν μπορείς επομένως και στην υποδιαίρεση με τα γρανάζια να πάρεις περισσότερο από 21 στροφές .

Η μόνη λύση είναι επιπλέον υποδιαίρεση με γρανάζι και αλυσίδα και όλα τα παρεμφερή , νέες μεταλλικές βάσεις /άξονες/ρουλεμάν/αλυσίδα / κτλ
Τι είδους ψησταριά είναι αυτή? τι φορτίο θα σηκώνει? από ελέφαντα και πάνω? .. τι να τις κάνεις τις 45 στροφές (αν είναι για σούβλα ) είναι πάρα πολλές .. θα σου σκορπίσει το κρέας και μάλλον θα φτιάξεις "μαλλί της γριάς" ... οι 21 στροφές που ήδη έχει το μοτέρ τις θεωρώ υπερβολικές .

----------


## lavrakas

οκ καταλαβα, ενταξει μη το δένεις το 45.... ενδεικτικα το ανεφερα... Για να τις μειωνω οταν χρειαζεται όμως μπορω να προσαρμοσω ρυθμιστη?

----------


## gsmaster

Αν το μοτέρ σου βγάζει 6 καλώδια απο τα τυλίγματα, βγάλε πυκνωτές κτλ, βάλτα σε τρίγωνο, και βρες ενα inverter με μονοφασική είσοδο/τριφασική έξοδο και ρυθμίζεις ότι θες και όσο θες πάνω-κάτω απο τα ονομαστικά του μοτερ. 
Το κόστος ομως για το ινβερτερ είναι κανα 100-150 ευρω περίπου.

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ πάλι έχω μια άλλη απορία... 230V x 0.35Α = 80.5W = 0.1HP, πώς συνάδει αυτό με το μισό ίππο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ πάλι έχω μια άλλη απορία... 230V x 0.35Α = 80.5W = 0.1HP, πώς συνάδει αυτό με το μισό ίππο;


Μισό ίππο στον τελικό άξονα μετά την υποδιαίρεση στις 21 στροφές.
Αλλιώς για απευθείας δεν κάνει ούτε για φραπεδιέρα . 
Στις συμβατικές σούβλες DC αν δεις μέσα έχουν ένα μοτεράκι από μιξεράκι φραπέ !

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν το μοτέρ σου βγάζει 6 καλώδια απο τα τυλίγματα, βγάλε πυκνωτές κτλ, βάλτα σε τρίγωνο, και βρες ενα inverter με μονοφασική είσοδο/τριφασική έξοδο και ρυθμίζεις ότι θες και όσο θες πάνω-κάτω απο τα ονομαστικά του μοτερ. 
> Το κόστος ομως για το ινβερτερ είναι κανα 100-150 ευρω περίπου.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τριφασικό εφόσον είναι καινούρια κατασκευή και πωλείται έτσι. Διφασικό θα είναι, και από το στάτορα θα εξέρχονται 3 ή 4 καλώδια. Πρέπει να έχει και πυκνωτή μέσα στο κιβώτιο συνδέσεων. Δεν μπορεί να καλωδιωθεί τριφασικά. Για να δουλέψει με inverter ώστε να ρυθμιστούν οι στροφές του (μπορούν και να αυξηθούν αν το inverter βγάζει και συχνότητες πάνω από 50Hz) πρέπει να βρεθεί inverter για κινητήρα με δυο εξόδους των 90ο.



> Μισό ίππο στον τελικό άξονα μετά την υποδιαίρεση στις 21 στροφές.
> Αλλιώς για απευθείας δεν κάνει ούτε για φραπεδιέρα . 
> Στις συμβατικές σούβλες DC αν δεις μέσα έχουν ένα μοτεράκι από μιξεράκι φραπέ !


Ο μειωτήρας δεν αυξάνει την ισχύ (ή αλλιώς την ιπποδύναμη). Αυξάνει τη ροπή μειώνοντας τις στροφές (την ταχύτητα). Η ιπποδύναμη είναι το γινόμενο της ροπής επί την ταχύτητα και δεν αυξάνει.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ο μειωτήρας δεν αυξάνει την ισχύ (ή αλλιώς την ιπποδύναμη). Αυξάνει τη ροπή μειώνοντας τις στροφές (την ταχύτητα). Η ιπποδύναμη είναι το γινόμενο της ροπής επί την ταχύτητα και δεν αυξάνει.


 Ακριβώς έτσι. Εννοιες που μπερδεύουν πολύ κόσμο πάντως, όπως και με το κλασσικό μπέρδεμα ενέργεια/ισχύς.

----------


## lavrakas

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις απαντήσεις και τα σχολια. Στην αγορα παντως το μοτερ το πλασσαρουν ως 1/2 ιππου ανεξαρτητα απο το τι πραγματικα ισχυει. Ως πιο οικονομική και συμφερουσα λυση για να μειωσω τις στροφές θα κουμπωσω πριν το φις της μπριζας ενα απλο ρυθμιστη στροφων που απλα θα μειωνει το ρευμα στο μοτερ..... και βλέπουμε

Ευχαριστω και παλι ολους....

----------


## FILMAN

> Ως πιο οικονομική και συμφερουσα λυση για να μειωσω τις στροφές θα κουμπωσω πριν το φις της μπριζας ενα απλο ρυθμιστη στροφων που απλα θα μειωνει το ρευμα στο μοτερ..... και βλέπουμε


Να ΜΗΝ το κάνεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να μην το κάνεις οι απλοί ρυθμιστές "ζορίζονται " να ρεγουλάρουν ελεύθερα φορτία όπως ανεμιστήρες κτλ .. εσύ με τέτοιο φορτίο που θα έχεις είναι αδύνατον να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Μειώνοντας την ισχύ του μοτέρ και σε συνδυασμό με το "ζόρι" από την υποδιαίρεση σε χαμηλότερες στροφές θα έχεις προβλήματα

----------


## lavrakas

Ενταξει λοιπον, με πεισατε, ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι,
 μερικοι γνωστες σαν εσας εδω μεσα , πραγματικα σωζουν ζωες καμια φορα....
αντε να φουντωσουν τα καλωδια απο το ζορι και να χεις κανα γαϊδουρι πανω στη σουβλα να γυριζει.... ποιος με σωζει.....

θα το αφησω να γυρνα σταθερα στις 21 rpm...... και εχει ο ΘΕΟς....!!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στη μείωση αλλά στο γεγονός ότι μάλλον σου πέρασε από το μυαλό να χρησιμοποιήσεις dimmer ή κάτι παρόμοιο το οποίο *δεν βγάζει ημίτονο στην έξοδο.*

----------

